# Precribed drugs



## harrold (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi, I visited Pattaya a few weeks ago and now want to live there for a longer period to see how it goes.
The problem is, I have to have a certain GP prescribed epileptic drug and although I was able to buy it in Bangkok Pattaya City hospital after running out, it cost me a bomb.

It was my own fault..I doubled the stay of my holiday and ran short of the drug..Trouble is its not available over the counter in the pharmacy's.

I'm wondering how other members get their prescribed drugs over there? I know you cant post them from here and I'm yet to find out how much my Doctor will give me in one go from here.

Ideally Id like to return to the UK once a year.

Any help much appreciated.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Your doctor in UK should be able to give you an NHS prescription for as long as you need it, explain to him you will be away for 6 mths, a year, or whatever. He may just advise you to have a follow up check up with a doctor in Thailand if necessary. I am on long term medication and get a year supply at a time from my doctor in UK, he is very understanding.


----------



## harrold (Nov 6, 2010)

wandabug said:


> Your doctor in UK should be able to give you an NHS prescription for as long as you need it, explain to him you will be away for 6 mths, a year, or whatever. He may just advise you to have a follow up check up with a doctor in Thailand if necessary. I am on long term medication and get a year supply at a time from my doctor in UK, he is very understanding.


Thats great thank you very much for that.. I'm going to check with the doctor as soon as possible..


----------



## Dumbo (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi wandabug, Hope you don't mind me asking. Do have any problems getting your prescitions through customs. I am from NZ was thinking about getting mine sent from NZ


----------



## harrold (Nov 6, 2010)

Dumbo said:


> Hi wandabug, Hope you don't mind me asking. Do have any problems getting your prescitions through customs. I am from NZ was thinking about getting mine sent from NZ



Sorry to but in mate. I thought the same thing however,in my case I had a friend collect my prescrition for me in the UK. He tried to post it to me in Pattaya bust was told it cannot be done. I checked the K post office website and the rules are strict. 

May be different from NZ but I think its more a Thai law than ours in UK.

Hope you get round it mate.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Dumbo said:


> Hi wandabug, Hope you don't mind me asking. Do have any problems getting your prescitions through customs. I am from NZ was thinking about getting mine sent from NZ


Hi, I have always carried my own meds and have had no problems. I don't know about posting them, I would have thought it would look a bit suspect.


----------



## Peterlord (Jul 7, 2009)

Up here in Issan good doctors are available and most will get you drugs you require even if not used in Thailand. I use 2 drugs not used in Thailand because they are so exspensive but the Doctor gets them with 5 days notice. This applies even if the drugs are class 4 classification in the USA.


----------



## Peterlord (Jul 7, 2009)

*perscription drug availability*

Up here in Issan good doctors are available and most will get you drugs you require even if not used in Thailand. I use 2 drugs not used in Thailand because they are so exspensive but the Doctor gets them with 5 days notice. This applies even if the drugs are class 4 classification in the USA.


----------



## Dave O'Dottu (Jul 15, 2009)

I email a friend in the USA. 
Assuming I already have a prescription from my GP, they can order my prescription refill entirely by automated telephone. 
If there is a problem, the pharmacy calls the doctor to re-authorize the prescription. 
Then my friend picks it up for me and mails it to me here.


----------



## khunfarang1952 (Oct 28, 2008)

I bring a 12 months supply of medications from Australia .I have never had a problem as my Doctor supplies me with a letter. Thai customs has never checked my medications.
I might add,that i have a label on the box stating "medical supplies"


----------

